
Bill Gates Says This 1 Employee Perk Is Most Important - aard
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/bill-gates-says-this-1-employee-perk-is-most-important-now-a-new-harvard-study-backs-him-up.html
======
JohnFen
The funny thing is that this is how I've run all of my companies over the last
30 years or so. I pay salary, not hourly, so there's no need to track hours.
Unless the position intrinsically requires certain hours (such as if the
position deals with the public), there's no need to require people to work
specified hours. Everyone has space in the office, but unless we're having a
face-to-face meeting, there's no need to require people to use it.

What I do instead is have mileposts. If the expected work is done, with
acceptable quality, in time for the milepost, then it doesn't matter to me
when you worked on it, how long you worked on it, or where you worked on it.

It just seems logical and fair to me. It's not without downsides (what is?),
but it's always worked well for me, and most (but not all) of my employees
have considered it a very positive policy.

------
mtmail
employee perk = flexible work arrangements

Everything from this author seems to be linkbait
[https://www.inc.com/author/bill-murphy-jr](https://www.inc.com/author/bill-
murphy-jr)

